# Mattia la sta pensando...



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

La scena di Fantozzi.
Quando apre i cassetti. E trova pane.
Gli armadi. E trova pane.
Il frigo. E trova pane.
Fino al dubbio.
la Pina. Avrà come amante il panettiere?








E' qualche settimana. Che Mattia. E' profumato.
Non che puzzi di solito ovviamente ma...
Si è pure comprato una crema antirughe, un bagno doccia "che rende setosa la tua pelle" e altre piccole cose che...

Gli piacerà mica la profumaia dove lo costringo a comprarmi Chanel?
Non sono in paranoia nè ho intenzione di controllare.
Ma se così fosse...



Non ha imparato un cazzo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Maggio 2012)

Come diceva Mortificacion la chiromante ad Alto Gradimento:
_"Le corna spunteranno sotto i coppi de casa!!!!" :carneval:_


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2012)

hai capito Mattia...


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt2024 ha detto:
			
		

> hai capito Mattia...


Credo che stia facendo il furbetto per farmi ingelosire...però...non lo so...se mi tradisse di nuovo non credo lo farebbe più per sentimento, ma per sesso quindi..accettabile.
......
Rimane un pollo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2023 ha detto:
			
		

> Come diceva Mortificacion la chiromante ad Alto Gradimento:
> _"Le corna spunteranno sotto i coppi de casa!!!!" :carneval:_


:rotfl::rotfl:
Tanto ho ricci! Si confondono!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Maggio 2012)

Mi piacciono un mondo annusare e provare le cose da donna, però non mi verrebbe mai in mente di comprarle in esclusiva per me ... :mrgreen:

Per me sta meditando qualcosa ...


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt2028 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi piacciono un mondo annusare e provare le cose da donna, però non mi verrebbe mai in mente di comprarle in esclusiva per me ... :mrgreen:
> 
> *Per me sta meditando qualcosa *...


concordo!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2012)

ehm...

e se vuole fare colpo su di te?
Sono troppo ingenua?


----------



## Cattivik (7 Maggio 2012)

_"Non ha imparato un cazzo"...

_Mandalo a lezione da me... 

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2031 ha detto:
			
		

> _"Non ha imparato un cazzo"...
> 
> _Mandalo a lezione da me...
> 
> Cattivik


Per ottenere un D.I.Y. Ph.D.?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2030 ha detto:
			
		

> ehm...
> 
> e se vuole *fare colpo *su di te?
> Sono troppo ingenua?


Si, certo.
Così:
 :matto::calcio:


----------



## geko (7 Maggio 2012)

Ed io che mi sentivo sbagliato perché ho comprato il bagnoschiuma che, cito testualmente, 'stimola la tua mente e il tuo spirito in un delizioso momento sotto la doccia!'. 

E a caratteri cubitali: soddisfattA o rimborsatA.


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt2030 ha detto:
			
		

> ehm...
> 
> e se vuole fare colpo su di te?
> Sono troppo ingenua?


Allora siamo in due...ingenue.
Perchè conoscendo mattia e visto che siamo nel suo periodo picco geloso...secondo me vuole stimolare la mia gelosia...che non c'è in genere  e quando c'è è una roba ridicola...
Una delle cause del tradimento è stata proprio la mia assenza di gelosia...ancora oggi..
Mi sa che gli faccio una scena  gelosa falsa...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt2034 ha detto:
			
		

> Ed io che mi sentivo sbagliato perché ho comprato il bagnoschiuma che, cito testualmente, 'stimola *la tua mente* e il tuo spirito in un delizioso momento sotto la doccia!'.
> 
> E a caratteri cubitali: soddisfatt*A* o rimborsat*A*.


Su, su, coraggio!
Si riferiva alla mente.......!















..................... forse


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2035 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora siamo in due...ingenue.
> Perchè conoscendo mattia e visto che siamo nel suo periodo picco geloso...secondo me vuole stimolare la mia gelosia...che non c'è in genere  e quando c'è è una roba ridicola...
> Una delle cause del tradimento è stata proprio la mia assenza di gelosia...ancora oggi..
> Mi sa che gli faccio una *scena  gelosa* falsa...


una cosa del genere?

[video=youtube;Qz6HWzWBk04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz6HWzWBk04&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

Oppure così?

[video=youtube;iUwIvWU6znk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUwIvWU6znk[/video]


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2038 ha detto:
			
		

> una cosa del genere?
> 
> [video=youtube;Qz6HWzWBk04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz6HWzWBk04&feature=related[/video]


ODDIO CHE BRIVIDI!!!!!
Mattia me le faceva così i primi tempi!!! Io scioccata che lo guardavo e gli dicevo "Ma sei fuori?"

Comunque si...lui vorrebbe tanto una scenata di gelosia così...ora mi studio il video e stasera vado di sceneggiata!!!! (sarò credibile?)
Vediamo...appena arriva a casa lo annuso e poi, gesticolando comincio
-AOOOOO CHE MINCHIA FAI TUTTO PROFUMATO A BATTONA!!! AAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHH! CHI E' QUELLA..omissisi......poi cosa si dice in una sceneggiata di gelosia???

Ho delle lacune!


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2040 ha detto:
			
		

> ODDIO CHE BRIVIDI!!!!!
> Mattia me le faceva così i primi tempi!!! Io scioccata che lo guardavo e gli dicevo "Ma sei fuori?"
> 
> Comunque si...lui vorrebbe tanto una scenata di gelosia così...ora mi studio il video e stasera vado di sceneggiata!!!! (sarò credibile?)
> ...


non saprei come aiutarti...io e la gelosia non andiamo d'accordo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

Anni fa in una di quelle trasmissioni del cazzo tipo "i fatti vostri" o cose del genere, ho visto un tizio che veniva intervistato non so per cosa. 
Parlava della gelosia della moglie la quale, ogni volta che lui tornava a casa, pretendeva di "a*nnusargli l'uccello" *per verificare se era stato con un'altra donna!!!!!!!
L'intervistatore (non ricordo come si chiama. Il coglione coi riccioli) ha uno scatto e dice "per favore, moderi il linguaggio!"
E questo risponde: "Ho detto 'uccello', mica 'pene'!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (7 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2032 ha detto:
			
		

> Per ottenere un D.I.Y. Ph.D.?


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Parla come mangi che è meglio 

Cattivik


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2012)

Ma su dai ....
anche mio marito "farinello" ultimamente vuole andare spesso e volentieri a fare la spesa in un alimentari dove c'è la proprietaria che non è per niente male....
Prima mai che andasse lui a comperare niente.....


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2012)

Lei: Caro c'è il tubo del bagno che perde, non potresti aggiustarlo ?
Lui, staravaccato sul divano: E che faccio l'idarulico io ?

Giorno dopo

Lei: Caro, si è rotto lo sportello dell'armadio, potresti aggiustarlo ?
Lui: E che faccio il falegname io ?

Giorno dopo

Lei: Caro, ho la macchina che non funziona bene, potresti vedere cosa ha ?
Lui: E che faccio il meccanico io ?

Giorno dopo

Lei: Caro il televisore non funziona potresti vederlo ? 
Lui: E che faccio l'elettricista io ?

Giorno dopo:

Lui torna a casa e trova la lei sul divano a vedere la tv.

Lui: Ora funziona ? 
Lei: Si ho chiamato l'elettricista
Lui: Ma sei matta, e quanto hai speso ?
Lei: Niente, pensa è stato talmente gentile che ha detto che per pagamento avrebbe accettato anche o una torta o un pompino.
Lui: E tu gli ha fatto una torta voglio sperare.....
Lei: E che faccio la pasticciera io........ :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (7 Maggio 2012)

Minchia... la storia della moglie gelosa che voleva annusargli l'uccello mi ha scombussolato la giornata... :nuke: 
Vabbeh, un bidet e risolve tutto... no? Questi sì che so' problemi. :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2043 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> Parla come mangi che è meglio
> 
> Cattivik


*D*o *I*t *Y*ourself, bricolage, solitario........... Un dottorato di quel genere li, intendo :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt2047 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia... la storia della moglie gelosa che voleva annusargli l'uccello mi ha scombussolato la giornata... :nuke:
> Vabbeh, un bidet e risolve tutto... no? Questi sì che so' problemi. :carneval:



Ma te dovevi vedere la faccia e sentire la parlata dell'energumeno!

Millenni di evoluzione buttati nel cesso!!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Cattivik (7 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2053 ha detto:
			
		

> *D*o *I*t *Y*ourself, bricolage, solitario........... Un dottorato di quel genere li, intendo :mrgreen:


Certo... è risaputo che fare sesso con una donna è un discreto surrogato della masturbazione...

Cattivik


----------



## scrittore (7 Maggio 2012)

*D*o *I*t *Y*ourself
...non c'entra niente con tutto il resto ma per un istante ho pensato che clinton potrebbe usare questo slogan per dimostrare agli elettori che ha capito la lezione e che è pronto a ricandidarsi alle presidenziali....


----------



## darkside (7 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2042 ha detto:
			
		

> Anni fa in una di quelle trasmissioni del cazzo tipo "i fatti vostri" o cose del genere, ho visto un tizio che veniva intervistato non so per cosa.
> Parlava della gelosia della moglie la quale, ogni volta che lui tornava a casa, pretendeva di "a*nnusargli l'uccello" *per verificare se era stato con un'altra donna!!!!!!!
> L'intervistatore (non ricordo come si chiama. Il coglione coi riccioli) ha uno scatto e dice "per favore, moderi il linguaggio!"
> E questo risponde: "Ho detto 'uccello', mica 'pene'!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

scrittore;bt2061 ha detto:
			
		

> *D*o *I*t *Y*ourself
> ...non c'entra niente con tutto il resto ma per un istante ho pensato che clinton potrebbe usare questo slogan per dimostrare agli elettori che ha capito la lezione e che è pronto a ricandidarsi alle presidenziali....



Si, ed usando questa come colonna sonora 

[video=youtube;Lt5see82lvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt5see82lvo[/video]


----------



## Eliade (7 Maggio 2012)




----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2071 ha detto:
			
		

>


Che succede?


----------



## Eliade (8 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2072 ha detto:
			
		

> Che succede?


Son rimasta a bocca aperta...non si può? :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2099 ha detto:
			
		

> Son rimasta a bocca aperta...non si può? :carneval:



Certo che si può, ed a volte si deve pure, ma mi chiedevo a che proposito


----------

